# Looking for some clarification on all different varieties of blue neocaridina shrimp



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

Hi everyone! I have gotten royally confused with all the different varieties of blue neos that are available. I understand that they are from different lines of breeding, but I am looking for a more cohesive source to have a picture to the name of the shrimp. 

I started here and found some pictures of the blue neos that were available but it seems incomplete:

Planet Inverts Breeding Guide

So what I decided to do is to post the ones that I do know and hope that you can help me fill in the blanks!
1) Blue rili shrimp
2) Blue cobalt shrimp
3) Blueberry shrimp
4) Blue pearl shrimp

Other names that I have heard: Blue velvet, Blue dream, Blue diamond, Blue jelly, Blue carbon. 

Are some of these names synonymous? Please help fill in any missing names and maybe a picture so that I can make a cohesive guide! Thanks in advance!


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Some of those refer to different shades of blue (don't ask me which is which cause I'm not up on it) other than that the only one I can think of that is truely different is the rili, which generally refers to a blue and clear shrimp (kind of like tiger stripes, but not quite)


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

First off.... although Blueberry and Blue Pearl are Neo shrimp, they are not cherry shrimp. The other color varieties you've listed are cherry shrimp. Now, since both are Neo species (Neocaridina davidi and Neocaridina palmata), they can hybridize.

Although I've never heard of a blue cobalt shrimp before... this may be another name for blueberry shrimp, or the site may be using it as a name for the blue diamond shrimp? When the name should be for blueberry shrimp?



As for the rest... this may help. I don't know how accurate it is... but it should be "clear" enough?

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/37/Neocaridina_family_tree.jpg


From what I've seen, blue velvets typically tend to be a pretty clear blue coloration, where-as blue diamonds are a deep, dark blue color. (some may show carbon rili coloration - i.e. black patches near head and end of tail) I'm not sure where blue jelly's fit into there, unless all the blue velvets that are being sold are actually blue jellys. Blue dreams, I think, are between the coloration of a blue diamond and a blue velvet.

Rili shrimp are shrimp that have patches of of coloration around the head and tail section. Red rili's are the most common and are often clear throughout the body. (kind of like the red and clear gummy worms) The blue rili would be a red rili with internal blue coloration. Carbon rili's are red rilis except they're black instead of red. Add in that clear shade of blue, and it's a blue carbon rili.




This 'tree' is messier and I've heard not very accurate... but it does show more possible colorations.

http://i66.tinypic.com/2liacmb.png



And there is also this chart... again, may not be accurate.

http://foto.akvaryum.com/fotolar/84070/image.jpg1_zpsesgqvosu.jpg



This has various pictures of some of the different shrimp colors.

Color list for shrimp Neocaridina heteropoda


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Blueberry shrimp have been a name floating around for a long time, if I recall. I don't know if they've even been confirmed to exist. Or maybe I'm thinking of the blue ninja shrimp or something.

Anyway, Blue Diamond Shrimp have blue shells and tissue and come from the Chocolate line. They may occasionally throw chocolates or bloody mary shrimp, but mine have not so far. In my opinion they're a darker, more even coloration than the Blue Dream shrimp. Blue Diamond shrimp are also called blue wizard shrimp and a lot of other weird names. I think cobalt blues are related to blue diamond but I can't confirm that.
Blue Dream shrimp come from the Rili line, and are related to Blue Velvets and Blue-body Red Rili. In that vein, it used to be that blue rili were the blue-body red rilis, then they were all blue with deeper blue headgear and tails. Now we just interchange blue rili and blue velvet. Blue velvets have a gene that inhibits the red rili coloration by the time they mature.
Blue carbon rilis are of course a coloration of carbon rili.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Blueberries are the same as Snowball and Blue Pearl. I've seen Petco sell them.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Blue Diamonds from the first batch imported in the US. Had them a couple years ago and they were awesome....


----------



## JuanSan (May 20, 2014)

theatermusic87 said:


> Some of those refer to different shades of blue (don't ask me which is which cause I'm not up on it) other than that the only one I can think of that is truely different is the rili, which generally refers to a blue and clear shrimp (kind of like tiger stripes, but not quite)





Zoidburg said:


> First off.... although Blueberry and Blue Pearl are Neo shrimp, they are not cherry shrimp. The other color varieties you've listed are cherry shrimp. Now, since both are Neo species (Neocaridina davidi and Neocaridina palmata), they can hybridize.
> 
> Although I've never heard of a blue cobalt shrimp before... this may be another name for blueberry shrimp, or the site may be using it as a name for the blue diamond shrimp? When the name should be for blueberry shrimp?
> 
> ...





Yukiharu said:


> Blueberry shrimp have been a name floating around for a long time, if I recall. I don't know if they've even been confirmed to exist. Or maybe I'm thinking of the blue ninja shrimp or something.
> 
> Anyway, Blue Diamond Shrimp have blue shells and tissue and come from the Chocolate line. They may occasionally throw chocolates or bloody mary shrimp, but mine have not so far. In my opinion they're a darker, more even coloration than the Blue Dream shrimp. Blue Diamond shrimp are also called blue wizard shrimp and a lot of other weird names. I think cobalt blues are related to blue diamond but I can't confirm that.
> Blue Dream shrimp come from the Rili line, and are related to Blue Velvets and Blue-body Red Rili. In that vein, it used to be that blue rili were the blue-body red rilis, then they were all blue with deeper blue headgear and tails. Now we just interchange blue rili and blue velvet. Blue velvets have a gene that inhibits the red rili coloration by the time they mature.
> Blue carbon rilis are of course a coloration of carbon rili.





Zoidburg said:


> Blueberries are the same as Snowball and Blue Pearl. I've seen Petco sell them.





Nubster said:


> Blue Diamonds from the first batch imported in the US. Had them a couple years ago and they were awesome....


Thank you all for your responses. i apologize that I could not respond sooner, I forgot my password and locked my account and got busy with work. I asked the same question on Reddit as well just to see if i could get any responses and one of the users posted this image, "http://wiki.goodplace.eu/images/3/37/Neocaridina_family_tree.jpg"Neocaridina Family Tree, which clarified a lot of my questions. I was under the impression that all of these color variants were from one neo species but it turns out that there are three. IT also makes a lot of sense why these respective colorations come from certain parent lineages. The reason that this whole question came about was because I became enraptured with blue dreams but did not know if they and cobalt blue shrimp were different names for the same shrimp.

Bump:


theatermusic87 said:


> Some of those refer to different shades of blue (don't ask me which is which cause I'm not up on it) other than that the only one I can think of that is truely different is the rili, which generally refers to a blue and clear shrimp (kind of like tiger stripes, but not quite)





Zoidburg said:


> First off.... although Blueberry and Blue Pearl are Neo shrimp, they are not cherry shrimp. The other color varieties you've listed are cherry shrimp. Now, since both are Neo species (Neocaridina davidi and Neocaridina palmata), they can hybridize.
> 
> Although I've never heard of a blue cobalt shrimp before... this may be another name for blueberry shrimp, or the site may be using it as a name for the blue diamond shrimp? When the name should be for blueberry shrimp?
> 
> ...





Yukiharu said:


> Blueberry shrimp have been a name floating around for a long time, if I recall. I don't know if they've even been confirmed to exist. Or maybe I'm thinking of the blue ninja shrimp or something.
> 
> Anyway, Blue Diamond Shrimp have blue shells and tissue and come from the Chocolate line. They may occasionally throw chocolates or bloody mary shrimp, but mine have not so far. In my opinion they're a darker, more even coloration than the Blue Dream shrimp. Blue Diamond shrimp are also called blue wizard shrimp and a lot of other weird names. I think cobalt blues are related to blue diamond but I can't confirm that.
> Blue Dream shrimp come from the Rili line, and are related to Blue Velvets and Blue-body Red Rili. In that vein, it used to be that blue rili were the blue-body red rilis, then they were all blue with deeper blue headgear and tails. Now we just interchange blue rili and blue velvet. Blue velvets have a gene that inhibits the red rili coloration by the time they mature.
> Blue carbon rilis are of course a coloration of carbon rili.





Zoidburg said:


> Blueberries are the same as Snowball and Blue Pearl. I've seen Petco sell them.





Nubster said:


> Blue Diamonds from the first batch imported in the US. Had them a couple years ago and they were awesome....


Thank you all for your responses. i apologize that I could not respond sooner, I forgot my password and locked my account and got busy with work. I asked the same question on Reddit as well just to see if i could get any responses and one of the users posted this image, Neocaridina Family Tree, which clarified a lot of my questions. I was under the impression that all of these color variants were from one neo species but it turns out that there are three. IT also makes a lot of sense why these respective colorations come from certain parent lineages. The reason that this whole question came about was because I became enraptured with blue dreams but did not know if they and cobalt blue shrimp were different names for the same shrimp.


----------

